# Extreme Archery Shrink Flex



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried these?

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_79620____SearchResults


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep and they are alright for practice arrow but I couldn't get them to stablize a broadhead.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

I was wondering about that. I fletch my own arrows and have done some cresting before. I figured these could not be as good.


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

I swear by them! Good groups, and easy to use.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Mathew said:


> I swear by them! Good groups, and easy to use.


+1


----------



## ejim (Feb 13, 2007)

+2, THEY ARE GOOD!! Ejim


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

What kind of Broadheads are you guys using????????


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

When I got some arrows refletched last yr he put the small vanes on, I would have never thought the small vanes would stabilize, but if heads are tuned to the shaft I see no problem....although not for me I'll stick to glueing each vane with a small drop of glue on the leading edge. I have used THs for yrs but switched to 'T Locks' last yr, no problem with either....WW


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Glue on blazers I have no problem with either on my BHs. These shrink tube things however wouldn't stablize my Magnus Snuffer or Magnus 2 blades. I might see them working with mechanical heads and someone maybe getting an arrow or two to work with cut on contact blades, but I'll just stick with glue on vanes and feathers.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> What kind of Broadheads are you guys using????????


G5 Montec


----------



## I'm Bit (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm also using G5 Montec and love these fletchings they fly perfectly


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have NO idea nor comment on any 2 bladed heads as I've never used them, seems as if you would have issues on good arrow flite on a fast bow UNLESS your had some serious helical twist on your fletching, BUT like I said I know nothing about a 2 bladed head...WW


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

Mathew said:


> I swear by them! Good groups, and easy to use.


Same here, I did 6 arrows last weekend. They work good.


----------

